# TRAVEL DIALS 2 $225. Ea. Long island



## Silverbullet (Mar 16, 2018)

Clean pair , 
List#6532137311


----------



## dlane (Mar 16, 2018)

https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/d/trail-dial-indicators/6532137311.html
Trail dial indicators
Had to think of where Long Island was


----------



## chips&more (Mar 16, 2018)

I like Trav-A-Dials VERY much. I have them on my mill and lathe. Don’t like the dancing numbers on a DRO. Like watching the pointer/needle come up on a setting rather than trying to make sense out of dancing numbers. Just my preference and tired brain…Dave


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm 30 min.'s from Bayshore, Long Island. Are these hard to find?


----------



## dlane (Mar 16, 2018)

Add said trail dial  indicator are they the same as trav a dial


----------



## chips&more (Mar 16, 2018)

dlane said:


> Add said trail dial  indicator are they the same as trav a dial


Should be Trav-A-Dial. Simple oversight, nobody is perfect.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 16, 2018)

EmilioG said:


> I'm 30 min.'s from Bayshore, Long Island. Are these hard to find?


No, not hard to find, but usually pricey. And typically found just as Trav-A-Dial and nothing else. You will need a base, mounting hardware, maybe a rail system and whatever else to get it going. Figure on spending more $ and time, but for me it’s worth it…Dave


----------

